# El mismo, lo mismo, la misma, los mismos, las mismas



## jeterinmicipen

Hola,
En rumano sé que lo mismo es Le fel, pero para decir el mismo, la misma, los mismos, las mismas no sé como decirlo, alguién me puede ayudar.


----------



## Tiburcio

Hola:

Permíteme corregirte: lo que escribes se dice LA fel.

El mismo chico: același băiat; la misma chica: aceeași fată; los mismos chicos: aceiași băieți; las mismas chicas: aceleași fete.

Pero: yo mismo/a: eu însumi/însămi; tú mismo/a: tu însuți/însăți; él mismo/ella misma: el însuși/ea însăși; nosotros/as mismos/as: noi înșine/însene; vosotros/as mismos/as: voi înșivă/însevă; ellos mismos/ellas mismas: ei înșii/ele însele

Saludos,

Tiburcio


----------



## jeterinmicipen

Gracias Tiburcio. Se parece tu lengua al rumano?


----------



## Tiburcio

En absoluto. Entre el húngaro y el rumano hay una diferencia de castellano y vasco. Pero mi papá fue de origen rumano.


----------



## jeterinmicipen

Y cúal es más fácil te lo digo porque en mi Escuela donde estudio rumano también enseñan húngaro.


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

Yo creo que el hungaro es mas dificil porque tiene muchas vocales dificiles, que no existen en rumano. Mi madre es hungara, pero no hablo mi lengua materna   (entiendo palabras basicas y hablo solo un poquito). Pero por otro lado en hungaro no hay generos como en rumano. 
De todas formas, el hungaro es un idioma bastante dificil.


----------



## jeterinmicipen

si porque en rumano la pronunciación no es muy difícil, enviame algún ejemplo más con las preposiciones que faltan que por cierto están genial.


----------



## jeterinmicipen

te envie un mensaje privado con lo que me preguntas leélo y charlamos. La revedere.


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

es que no me ha llegado el mensaje...


----------



## jeterinmicipen

lo intento de nuevo


----------



## Tiburcio

Para un español - y creo que para cualquier europeo - el rumano es mucho más fácil, pues es un idioma indoeuropeo y además, neolatino. El origen del húngaro de hecho no se sabe, algunos lo relacionan al finlandés... si te interesa más envíame mensaje privado para que no nos borren.


----------



## jeterinmicipen

El mismo chico: același băiat; la misma chica: aceeași fată; los mismos chicos: aceiași băieți; las mismas chicas: aceleași fete.

alo no va bien. acelasi es masculino o femenino ?


----------



## Claudiopolis

jeterinmicipen said:


> El mismo chico: același băiat; la misma chica: aceeași fată; los mismos chicos: aceiași băieți; las mismas chicas: aceleași fete.
> 
> alo no va bien. acelasi es masculino o femenino ?



același es masculino sg.

aceeași es femenino sg.

aceiași es masculino pl.

aceleași es femenino pl.


----------

